# Nikon COOLPIX AW100



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Compact-Digital-Cameras/26293/COOLPIX-AW100.html

I would like to get a new camera for all of my outdoor adventures and stumbled across this little gadget. I thought it sounded pretty hands because it has a GPS built into it and is waterproof. But now I am wondering, have any of you used this camera or similar device?


----------

